# Drawings



## Joe_Bassett (Nov 11, 2016)

Mar and Sam at the Gym
Experimenting with diff types of clothes

Sam and Soul switching outfits for the day
playing with styles and poses


----------



## Winston (Nov 12, 2016)

Detail:  The weight plates on #2 image (green shorts)... Smaller weight plates go on the outside, per standard lifting protocol.  

The blue / grey skin on drawing #4 is engaging, but is somewhat diluted by the similar colored hair.  Such good contrast overall.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2016)

I love your attention to detail, and I love these new pics...


----------



## TKent (Nov 12, 2016)

gorgeous!! some day I'll try anime!


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Nov 12, 2016)

Winston said:


> Detail:  The weight plates on #2 image (green shorts)... Smaller weight plates go on the outside, per standard lifting protocol.



Thanks!  I wasnt using a reference for that one, I'll remember that for next time


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Nov 13, 2016)

Here's a more recent drawing

Mar (Tall dude on the left) and Sirius(Sirius-looking[lol] dude on the right)
For this one and the last one I switched the character's outfits, just for fun


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 13, 2016)

Good stuff....


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Nov 15, 2016)

Dramatic


----------

